# Juvenile racing homer



## NrvsWrm (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, all! We found this young pigeon (see photos below) 5 days ago, walking along the road with his brother. We had a strong storm that day, so we figured they must have fallen out of the nest. Alas, by the time we got to them, the brother was already killed by a passing car. We captured this one and have been taking care of it since. He does not have any tags. He is in pretty good shape as far as I can tell and was able to fly enough to get out of his box and onto furniture... So now he basically hangs out in the spare room, but we have family coming to visit next week, argh! He is bright-eyed and alert and poops regularly. We were feeding him by hand for the past five days but today he started pecking on food by himself (we left some for him on the table and it's obvious he ate some of it because all the millet is gone). 

We would like to give it away to a good home with other pigeons as we don't have the space or the knowledge to keep pigeons at the moment (we live in a rental apartment, no pets policy). We live in Highland Park, NJ. Please contact me, Natalia, at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so very much for your kindness to this young pigeon! Let me see if I can help you find it a home.

Terry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a lovely bird! Thank you very much for saving him. Hope Terry can find a home.


----------



## NrvsWrm (Jul 31, 2015)

We found a home for the pigeon! A local breeder of racing homers took him in


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is GREAT!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad the lovely bird got a home!


----------

